
Yiwu: the Chinese city where Christmas is made and sold - gedrap
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20141218-the-hidden-home-of-christmas
======
qihqi
The manufactures in Yiwu is really the "last mile manufacture". Most things
are made in other places and only ensembled in Yiwu, especially Christmas
goods, as those are quite voluptuous.

The success of Yiwu is concentrating factories around China to one place, thus
decreasing market efficiency.

